#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Bigger than an aircraft carrier asteriod coming close to earth; expected on tuesday

## pohcohmoh

The asteroid, bigger  than an aircraft carrier, will dart between the Earth and moon Tuesday,  Nov. 8, 2011 - the closest encounter by such a huge rock in 35 years.  But scientists say not to worry. It won't hit. (AP  Photo/NASA/Cornell/Arecibo)

Bigger than an aircraft carrier asteriod coming close to earth





  Similar Threads: Aircraft Propulsion : a review of the evolution of aircraft piston engines Come close to me, take off your pants..... cd tray open and close by click this code

----------

